# rough idle



## EDawg (Feb 14, 2007)

I have an '04 A/T and at times the idle can be rough especially after I start the car and it's been sitting for awhile. I've had the car shut off on my once while trying to pull out of a parking spot. What gives....?
The car does have a magnaflow exhaust and headers. Those are the only MODs to the car.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Define rough.
My 04 at idle rocks the car. It's just all the power wanting to go.


----------



## EDawg (Feb 14, 2007)

The idle is rocking the car, but it sputters at times as if it wants to cut off. One time parallel parking the car did cut off.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Warrenty??
If so, take er in.


----------



## EDawg (Feb 14, 2007)

its still under warranty, funny thing is I took it in and they couldn't find anything.
systems test didn't find any. All vacuum lines ok. They did mention the ECU was modified. Could that be the problem. I purchased the car used. The previous owner added the exhaust MODs. Could it be that the ECU has to be reset or fine tuned?


----------

